# Jogo (Male Syrian Hamster)



## Popcornparadise (Oct 12, 2009)

D.O.B: June 2009 (estimated)
Sex: Male Hamster

Jogo is a longhaired Syrian Hamster. As you can see he is very cute and loves the camera. He is very outgoing and active.

All adoptions are subject to a home check and the agreement of our terms and conditions found here -
http://www.popcornparadiseanimalrescue.co.uk/termsandconditions.html


----------

